# Is Progesterone Making Anyone Else Angry?



## Aud

My husband and I have had 4 miscarriages this year. My Doctor has put me on a high dose of Progesterone, and I am now 10.5 weeks along. 

Lately I have been sooooo Angry! my husband has been pissing me off, my in-laws have been pissing me off (yea, they actually didn't before) and I feel like I hate my house ext....
Oh, and Im on bedrest until week 12 also. 


Anyone else having these feelings?


----------



## Hydstar

Hi Aud, yes, this is exactly how I feel! I even lost my temper with a colleague at work this week and I am never like that. I feel like all this drugs are driving me completely loopy. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Jcliff

No im the opposite. i have no appetite!


----------



## Jcliff

i thought you wrote hungry haha woaps but no im not angry


----------



## kleinfor3

I was on the injection of progesterone until week 13. Yes, it made me more angry than normal. I think some people may not notice it bc they are more moody during pregnancy but I could tell a difference when I stopped taking it. Omg it made my road rage really horrible too lol! I was a devil w horns!!!


----------

